# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  holy shit

## rambo-6mmrem

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-c...-ts=1422327029

----------


## JRW87

Id be interested to know the poundage of his bow, An impressive show of marksmanship in any case!

My 55lb recurve would go about 300m shot in an arc on maybe a 3/4 of what Id normally draw back so he may still be getting some power there.

----------


## veitnamcam

A rebuttal of sorts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDbqz_07dW4

----------


## Dougie

> Id be interested to know the poundage of his bow, An impressive show of marksmanship in any case!
> 
> My 55lb recurve would go about 300m shot in an arc on maybe a 3/4 of what Id normally draw back so he may still be getting some power there.


Is the recurve mega challenging? Do you draw your arrow on the left or right side? 

This is so epic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

And that second video was awesome!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JRW87

> Is the recurve mega challenging? Do you draw your arrow on the left or right side? 
> 
> This is so epic...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Left side on a rest for me, I shot instinctively, thumb knuckle to my mouth. 
Yeah challenging in the aspect I personally didnt feel ethical making shots past 20m. I had a private block to hunt on over in the Taipos near castle point. Nailed a pig purely by chance walking down the track. There were plenty of deer but the stars never aligned, second to last time I was out there I had 3 animals silloheuted in the moonlight stalking pretty good on the soft pine needles in my socks but then there was a gunshot close by so I dropped to the ground and my reaction was to yell "armed police" in the general direction (yeah I know its impersonating a police officer, just a reaction when dealing with poachers at night) Gave it a rest after that then took a mate of mine up with his rifle and a guy was 6 minutes behind us caught on a game cam who had been tresspassed. Ive since sold my setup to fund a rifle and make a go on public land to fill my freezer but I will probally come full circle back to it, haha.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

of Corse they are practiced what trick shot wouldn't be
some of the history is shell we say a little far fetched..... though firing from the right side with the arrows in draw hand I think has some merit to it (with practice)

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNrH89V9u2Q

----------

